# Rating System!



## Alonso R. (Sep 10, 2015)

Just wanted to share with the email I just sent to Uber. I think it's time we start affecting change!!

Uber,
I'm very disappointed to see that my rating went down three decimal points. As a perfectionist, less than five stars is bad, under 4.9 is unacceptable. Moreover, It's shocking that I received a five star rating from seventy three out of seventy nine passengers in the last two weeks, but my overall rating was reflected by the minority who had a "negative experience". Shouldn't my rating reflect the majority? Please explain to me how your rating system and algorithm work.
Additionally, the "complaints" in my weekly summary were vague and generalized by the Los Angeles community as a whole. I think drivers would benefit a lot more from specific examples so as to learn how to prevent the "undesired" from happening.
I am a good natured, well mannered, conscious, courteous, detail oriented, and effective human being. I tailor every individual ride to the individual passenger(s):
•Temperature in the car.
•Preference in music/genre or silence.
•Water and mints.
•A fast trip without breaking the law or sacrificing safety.
But, there are elements that are beyond my control:
•Traffic-It's unpredictable.
•GPS-It's not 100% accurate and will often make it difficult to find the location and/or destination of the passenger. Especially when not imputing a specific address. (I used Waze-an Uber sponsored navigational application-to drive a passenger to the Bob Hope Airport in Burbank. It led to a hangar bay a few miles away from the terminal... RIDICULOUS!)
•Vehicle-I operate a Prius C. Often times people (a four person group measuring a uniform 6'4" height) will accept a driver without taking into account the make and model of the vehicle.
In sum, it's safe to say that in the nature of customer service clashing POV's will transpire between the service provider and the client. At which point, I believe it is best to practice patience and understanding. Alas, not everyone has the capacity for sympathy, empathy and little less compassion.
Lastly, I understand the fear and incentive model well. However, I don't believe it works for everyone. Some people don't want accolades or rewards. Some people just want to do their job well for personal excellence. I am one of those people. Please correct my rating. Thank you.

Sincerely,
Alonso Rosas


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Try as you must, some people will rate you poorly. There's nothing you can do so don't fret about it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Try to do your best to do your best but understand that the rating system is an effort by Uber to assert control over their drivers as an means to an end. Remember, you the driver own the car, you fuel and maintain it as well. Most of the real responsibility and burdens of such industry is on the shoulders of the driver. Uber, they need power and control, they are all about being a disruptive force, that is how and where they make their money.

From that perspective, and I believe it is rather accurate, in order to maintain leverage over you, the ratings serve to disrupt your sense of security and well being. It helps them to control your activity during the short period Uber expects you to be partnered with them.

In short, the system is rigged. Do your best to apply your best judgement and common sense when it is needed and go from there. Pax are not expected to rate a driver by any kind of standard metric. They are able to rate a driver while intoxicated (intoxicated during the ride as well).

It's just about control. Even a perfect 5 star rating doesn't really mean much other than a bit of luck.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

The fact that you even care means Uberlyft have already won.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> The fact that you even care means Uberlyft have already won.


No, people need to start somewhere. People start driving and first look at the rating system under the assumption that the system is intended to be fair and helpful, a way of maintaining quality service etc.

That is not the actual intent, there is a pattern that is easily observed if you look for it. Whether or not they have already won...... not my concern, I don't believe their methods are sustainable. There is a lot at stake and such methods should be spoken out against. If if Uber itself is a lost cause (quite likely), this kind of practice should be rejected at every opportunity, it is not in the best interest of a working individual.

The rating system is rigged, it is intended to control. It is hard to argue that whether won or lost...... They haven't even completed their honeymoon. The concerns of the OP, may be better thought of as symptoms.

I care, for the simple reason that I do not want such practices to become acceptable or the standard. It should be a concern for anyone expecting to work for another or for themselves in partnership with another.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Alonso R. said:


> Just wanted to share with the email I just sent to Uber. I think it's time we start affecting change!!
> 
> Uber,
> I'm very disappointed to see that my rating went down three decimal points. As a perfectionist, less than five stars is bad, under 4.9 is unacceptable. Moreover, It's shocking that I received a five star rating from seventy three out of seventy nine passengers in the last two weeks, but my overall rating was reflected by the minority who had a "negative experience". Shouldn't my rating reflect the majority? Please explain to me how your rating system and algorithm work.
> ...


Entirely normal. Like in the beginning of a new relationship with a woman; at first you dress up nice every night, wear cologne, shower etc. If you're driving her somewhere and need to let rip you stop the car, get out and pretend there's something wrong with a tire instead of gassing her inside the vehicle.

Give it a while and you'll care a whole lot less about your ratings.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I also notice the trips end BEFORE I rive a rating. I should get 5 cents for the 20 seconds I spend to rate each passengers.

My rating when down from 4.7 to 4.5 and I havent taken a trip in 6 days.

My problem is that I have to see it.

1. I log into the Uber website and the 1st page comes up with my star rating on it for 7 days.

Why would Uber want us to see the 7 day and not the 365 day.

Uber has a choice

Why does Uber choose to have the landing page show us our 7 day start average instead our 500 trip average or the 365 days average

I have NO choice but to see it unless I don't log in

My point is Uber chooses the 1st thing we see when we go to our partner site.

No doubt the rating system has problems and we hear about our ratings from Uber more than passengers hear about theirs.

You can only force a change if it violates some kind of law. Moral decency my not be enough.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Dude, I was just a frustrated last week when I did 7 rides and 6 gave me a 5 and 1 gave me a 1. The 1 was either a drunk husband/wife I picked up or a girl who didn't plug in her drop off location and I had to ask for directions along the way. You can't control the assholes. Plus there's always those people who will never give a 5 star


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

vesolehome said:


> Dude, I was just a frustrated last week when I did 7 rides and 6 gave me a 5 and 1 gave me a 1. The 1 was either a drunk husband/wife I picked up or a girl who didn't plug in her drop off location and I had to ask for directions along the way. You can't control the assholes. Plus there's always those people who will never give a 5 star


Think about why you're doing this. If it's to get 5* ratings, carry around a couple of hundred dollars in small bills and refund each pax in cash at the end of each ride. That'd probably get you 5* for every ride.

But if you're doing it for money, the pay is the same whether you're a 4.60 or 5.0 driver. Ratings, as long they average above the minumum, don't matter at all.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

William1964 said:


> My rating when down from 4.7 to 4.5 and I havent taken a trip in 6 days.
> 
> 1. I log into the Uber website and the 1st page comes up with my star rating on it for 7 days.
> 
> ...


What happened there is that the user rated you on a subsequent day. Someitmes, when they do that, they forget who drove them or what happened, so, either they guess or they give three stars/

While you do see the seven day rating, on mine, at least, I can change it to the one, thirty or three-hundred-sixty-five day rating average. Yes, if I log out, again, and, log back in, I will see the seven, again. It is not big deal to see the one, thirty or three-hundred-sixty-five, as I choose.


----------



## LA Dude (Jul 27, 2015)

I had 3 ride last night rating shows 0, which means they all gave rating 1? or they did not rate me at all? confused?


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Alonso R. said:


> Just wanted to share with the email I just sent to Uber. I think it's time we start affecting change!!
> 
> Uber,
> I'm very disappointed to see that my rating went down three decimal points. As a perfectionist, less than five stars is bad, under 4.9 is unacceptable. Moreover, It's shocking that I received a five star rating from seventy three out of seventy nine passengers in the last two weeks, but my overall rating was reflected by the minority who had a "negative experience". Shouldn't my rating reflect the majority? Please explain to me how your rating system and algorithm work.
> ...


Posted this in another forum thread tonite

*https://uberpeople.net/threads/this-is-why-your-drunk-riders-ratings-of-you-driver-are-laughably-sad.35513/*

*#UberDriverLivesMatter*


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What happened there is that the user rated you on a subsequent day. Someitmes, when they do that, they forget who drove them or what happened, so, either they guess or they give three stars/
> 
> While you do see the seven day rating, on mine, at least, I can change it to the one, thirty or three-hundred-sixty-five day rating average. Yes, if I log out, again, and, log back in, I will see the seven, again. It is not big deal to see the one, thirty or three-hundred-sixty-five, as I choose.


When driving Uber I would keep the dashboard open in browser and just reload the page after every ride to make sure fare recorded and see if they rated me. Easier than logging out and back in.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Please don't stress about your ratings and please don't spend extra on the customer experience with water or mints etc. All that does is hurt your profit margin and give pax a reason to rate other drivers lower. 
Do you really want to give a ride to the kind of pax that is willing to pass on a 4.7 driver for a 4.9 driver?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

LA Dude said:


> I had 3 ride last night rating shows 0, which means they all gave rating 1? or they did not rate me at all? confused?


They did not rate you.I think they have to rate you next time they take a ride


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Not only is the rating system as corrupt as Uber itself, I wouldn't be surprised if Uber's the one manipulating your ratings. 

They absolutely refuse to show you who and how the pax rated you, so to me that seems a little sketch. Also the pax can rate you whenever they get around to it, maybe tomorrow or could be next week, but we have to rate immediately which is bullshit.

I'm the same guy to every pax that got into my car and I'm at a 4.77 lifetime. Obviously some of the asshole pax didn't like that guy. lol

**** 'em and Uber On.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Why Uber Driver Rating Drops FAST but Rises Slowly. Explained





The above link will help explain some of your concerns. However, its been my experience that most riders don't have a clue about the implications of the Uber Rating System on the driver or that we drivers rate them. When I have been able to explain to my riders that falling below a 4.6 rating gets the driver fired they all have been shocked. This is when its our responsibility as drivers to "Educate" our riders ( since Uber purposely doesn't ) about Ubers flawed rating system!!

Oh... and as for you handing out water & mints you will soon discover it doesn't matter / help your ratings!! I had one passenger tell me she would never drink bottle water provided from a strangers car for fear of it being spiked / drugged ! Riders want a Safe, Reliable, Clean, Comfortable, Direct, Smooth ride to their destination and thats all! Give them that with a greeting and a smile and your 5 Star ratings will follow.

** If the above link doesn't work ... go to YouTube and search ...."Why Uber Driver Rating Drops FAST but Rises Slowly. Explained "


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Titan said:


> Why Uber Driver Rating Drops FAST but Rises Slowly. Explained
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video, well worth the time. My experience was almost exactly what his charts showed for my first 2 months. Post this in multiple areas, it could relieve stress for many drivers.


----------

